# Habitat Day with Ed Spinazzola



## leon (Jan 23, 2000)

We are getting the word out that the QDMA is sponsoring a new Habitat Day on August 27, 2011 in Barbeau, Michigan (15 miles south of Sault Ste. Marie). The day will include the latest presentation on food plots and habitat techniques from Mr. Food Plot himself, the one and only Ed Spinazzola. Following the lecture, those in attendance will visit and tour the Big Buck Ranch on Neebish Island, owned by Leon Hank. This 270 acre property has been intensively managed for older bucks for 15 years and it has had significant habitat improvement work on the property, including many varieties of warm and cool season food plots, forestry management, forest clearings, new 1-2 acre waterfowl ponds, conifer plantings, apple tree plantings, and massive oak tree plantings.

The tours will be walking tours of 1.5 miles and about 3.0 miles. During the tours, Spinazzola and Hank will narrate the improvements on the property.

This tour will be somewhat like the event Spinazzola sponsored on his property last summer, but likely much smaller in size.

The Habitat Day will also be a fund raiser for QDMA as each attendee will be given a one-year membership to the QDMA.

On June 25th, those interested in helping organize this event will meet at the Pickford Community Center (in downtown Pickford Michigan) at 5:30 pm to work on planning the day.

We need helpers and volunteers who can help us pull off this event. This is also an opportunity for the public to see beautiful Neebish Island, one of Michigan's best kept secrets and least known of the big islands. The Big Buck Ranch is also a wildlife paradise and a very unique piece of Michigan real estate. Don't miss this chance to help us get another QDMA branch established and to hear the great Spinazzola give another presentation on how to best manage your land.

For more information, contact Billy Keiper at 906-322-5425, Leon Hank at 517-719-1133 or Hank's Sport Shop at 906-632-8741.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'll try to make it; thanks for the invite.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Leon!
What will be the cost to attend?

Big T


----------



## leon (Jan 23, 2000)

Still working on the cost. It will include the QDMA membership and something to cover the other incidental costs. That's something we will discuss on June 25th.


----------



## deertrainer (Nov 4, 2010)

Would love to attend. Keep us updated on how its coming a long.


----------



## nofork (Jan 25, 2005)

This forum is supposed to be for "non cervid" wildlife. I think this post is in the wrong place.


----------



## leon (Jan 23, 2000)

The seminar will cover habitat for all wildlife, including deer.

There will be a special focus on waterfowl ponds and surrounding habitat, woodduck and mallard nesting help, ruffed grouse habitat (including how to make drumming sites), habitat for rabbits, etc. Attendees will see a variety of different strategies and techniques for wildlife habitat. 

I wasn't clear on the guidelines for the thread, so if this isn't in the right place, it can be moved to another thread.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Count me in!


----------

